
Linux 4.6 to Offer Faster Raspberry Pi 3D Performance - doener
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.6-RPi-Faster-3D
======
doener
Linux 4.6-rc1 was released on Saturday:

[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-46-...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-46-features&num=1)
[https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/3/26/132](https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/3/26/132)

